# Free 100Mb+ of space!!

## puddpunk

when i noticed that my /usr partition was filling up rather quickly, i got to thinking: Even redhat didnt use up that much space...

So i sniffed around, then I found the directory /usr/portage/distfiles full with OVER 1Gb OF FILES!!!

so, quickly that was out of there! and i had found another Gb of space!

All the files in there are the files that portage has downloaded, but it doesnt get rid of it after you compiled in case you want to do it again, it will pluck it out of /usr/portage/distfiles instead of downloading it again.

Anybody else have some space-saving tips?

----------

## Naan Yaar

/var/tmp/portage also gets filled up if you abort ebuilds.  I killed a mozilla build and it left 14M worth of stuff in that dir alone!

 *puddpunk wrote:*   

> when i noticed that my /usr partition was filling up rather quickly, i got to thinking: Even redhat didnt use up that much space...
> 
> So i sniffed around, then I found the directory /usr/portage/distfiles full with OVER 1Gb OF FILES!!!
> 
> so, quickly that was out of there! and i had found another Gb of space!
> ...

 

----------

## pjp

 *puddpunk wrote:*   

> OVER 1Gb OF FILES!!!
> 
> so, quickly that was out of there! and i had found another Gb of space!
> 
> 

 Though not critical, doing this does require you to download the stuff again if you reinstall it.  

I emerge using -b so I have the binaries available.  If I run out of diskspace, I'll just start backing 

up that directory to a CD.

Also... 1G is definately more than 100Mb+ (as suggested in the post title).  I was expecting  to 

find something freeing up 100M or so  :Very Happy: 

----------

## puddpunk

Yea, i know. i just didnt want to say "FREE 1GB of space!" and then get flamed because ppl only had 100mb of crud in their distfiles dir  :Wink: 

----------

## puddpunk

is it safe to kill all the stuff in /var/tmp/portage?

----------

## Naan Yaar

Yes.  I believe of less consequence than /usr/portage/distfiles.

----------

## Swishy

 *puddpunk wrote:*   

> when i noticed that my /usr partition was filling up rather quickly, i got to thinking: Even redhat didnt use up that much space...
> 
> So i sniffed around, then I found the directory /usr/portage/distfiles full with OVER 1Gb OF FILES!!!
> 
> so, quickly that was out of there! and i had found another Gb of space!
> ...

 

Did you just del , the zipped source or blow away the dir and create a new one?????

Cheers

Dale.

----------

## debian

 *Swishy wrote:*   

>  *puddpunk wrote:*   when i noticed that my /usr partition was filling up rather quickly, i got to thinking: Even redhat didnt use up that much space...
> 
> So i sniffed around, then I found the directory /usr/portage/distfiles full with OVER 1Gb OF FILES!!!
> 
> so, quickly that was out of there! and i had found another Gb of space!
> ...

 

FYI, blow away the directory works for me, no problem encountered so far.

```
rm /usr/portage/distfiles/* && rm -r /var/tmp/portage/*
```

Of course, you'd like to backup some 'unemergable' files like realplayer's rpm and sun-jdks, which required you to download manually.  :Smile: 

----------

## J0rd

i think the emerge flag '--clean' does something like this doesnt it?

----------

## delta407

You're thinking of having "clean" in the FEATURES variable specified in /etc/make.conf. "emerge clean" is completely different.

----------

## Kosmo

I have once thought about writing a script that would check the size of the distfiles directory, and if it found it was too big, deleting the files which were accessed the longest time ago, until the directory wasn't too big anymore. 

This way, most of the files deleted will be the sources of packages who have totally new versions, not just new -r number.

Since i am currently installing Gentoo on a pc with a 4GB HD, i will probably write this script one of the next days, and post it here.

----------

## pjp

Good idea, then it can be put into a cron job.

----------

## Kosmo

oh yeah, i forgot to mention it would be made for a cron job, good of you to remind me  :Smile: 

----------

## Kosmo

I thought it was more difficult to code, but this seems to work.  :Very Happy: 

I have put this script in /etc/cron.daily, you may want to put it in weekly or something, hourly seems overkill to me  :Wink: 

Comments are welcome

```

#!/bin/sh

# Directory to check

dir=/usr/portage/distfiles/

# Maximum size directory should be in kilobytes

# DONT SET THIS TOO LOW

maxsize=500000

#-------------------------------------------------------

size=`du $dir | cut -f 1`

cd $dir

while [ "$size" -gt "$maxsize" ]

do

        echo "about to delete something"

        rm -R `ls --time=access --sort=time $dir | tail -1`

        size=`du $dir | cut -f 1`

done

```

----------

## cat5

I had the same problem of download the same source tarball at least 3 times. (3 gentoo boxes, live on the net)

Solution: Built another box, slapped it on the internal network and copy /usr/portage and nfs mount the partition.

There. I now have 1 computer keeping all the source tarballs (I WANT to keep them) and 3 computers to share them.

Why delete /usr/portage/distfiles especially when you have more than one box. When building new boxes, during the install, I just emerge portmap and run it, and move /usr/portage somewhere else, mount the drive and create the symlink needed to point to the right area on my nfs server (which is gentoo.. and has a TON of HD space)

----------

## Kosmo

If you keep your distfiles for a very long time, you will have tarballs of old packages. If you use the script i wrote, it will delete the least used packages, which presumably will be the ones that aren't used anymore. This needs a correct setting of the maxsize var for your enviroment, so it keeps all needed, but deletes unneeded.

----------

## Oizoken

had the same problem

made a quick fix (not perfect, but it works wel):

```

#!/bin/bash

# cleans the old distfiles out

# wherever your distfile dir is, this is the default

FILEDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

# needed to filter out some files after cutting of version

# the cutting wasn't always correct

function filter

{

        for ENTRY in $1

        do

                if echo $ENTRY | grep -vi $2 &> /dev/null

                then

                        echo $ENTRY

                fi

        done | sort | uniq

}

# how many files with the same name exist?

function number

{

        PACKAGE=$1

        cd $FILEDIR

        ls ${PACKAGE}* | wc -l

}

# sort the packages according to date, it's quite safe to assume

# that the oldest files can be removed in favor of the new ones

function datesort

{

        PACKAGE=$1

        typeset -i nr=$2

        ((nr=nr-1))

        ls --sort=time ${PACKAGE}* | tail -n $nr

}

#get a list of different packages

cd $FILEDIR

LISTING=$(

for FILENAME in *

do

        echo ${FILENAME%%-[0-9]*}

done

)

# filtering of incorrect version-cuts (note that .gz and .bz2 should have

# been cut of by the above command to cut of the version nrs)

# add any u like to keep eg multiple versions of let's say freetype

# or remove the packages from Xfree (Xsrc-1 -2 & -3 who gets 

# cut incorrect)

# eg: LISTING=$(filter "$LISTING" "freetype")

# Note: Filtering is case-insensitive and regexp-ready

LISTING=$(filter "$LISTING" "patch")

LISTING=$(filter "$LISTING" ".gz")

LISTING=$(filter "$LISTING" ".bz2")

LISTING=$(filter "$LISTING" ".zip")

# actually see if there are multiple files for the same package and

# remove the oldest ones

for PACKAGE in $LISTING

do

        typeset -i nr=$(number "$PACKAGE")

        if (($nr>1))

        then

                REMOVABLES=$(datesort "$PACKAGE" "$nr")

                for FILE in $REMOVABLES

                do

                        echo "REMOVING "${PACKAGE}" : "${FILE}

                        rm -rf $FILE

                done

        fi

done

```

----------

## dingo

 *Kosmo wrote:*   

> oh yeah, i forgot to mention it would be made for a cron job, good of you to remind me 

 

I actually put emere -rsync and emerge -u world in a weekly cron job, works nicely.

----------

## Decibel

FreeBSD has a similar issue with /usr/ports/distfiles, but they supply a utility (/usr/ports/Tools/scripts/distclean.sh) that will remove any distfiles that are no longer referenced by any ports. This is typically used to get rid of old versions, since ports doesn't support multiple versions like emerge does.

Maybe a good alternative for gentoo would be to remove if it's not currently installed? Or perhaps if it's more than X versions behind what's considered current.

Of course, if you don't care about nuking something you might have do eventually download, the scripts that have been presented work peachy.  :Smile: 

BTW, another trick for those with multiple gentoo machines is to share the distfiles directory with multiple machines. In fact, if you use any other OS that grabs source files (such as FreeBSD ports), they should be able to share with gentoo just fine. (I'm sharing between FreeBSD and gentoo right now)

----------

## wHAcKer

I kinda like to remove the whole directories, it gives me the feeling of getting rid of old crap (just like i did when i removed my windows partition). The fact that I have to download it again isn't really a problem because usually my cable connection gets impressive speeds  :Wink: 

----------

## pjp

 *disk full wrote:*   

>  *DArtagnan wrote:*   Under /var/tmp I have:
> 
> ```
> 
> $ pwd
> ...

 

----------

## ghetto

I had a similar problem except mine was that my '/' partition was not large enough to support '/opt' so i moved '/opt'  to my '/home' partiton and then linked it to where it should be. Then later i found out that if i put '/opt' on it own partition that i wont loose any of its data if i have to reinstall because the installation process doesnt need to write to '/opt'

----------

## S_aIN_t

the funny thing is that i did this earlier today. someone in the thread pointer out that there is a similar system in freebsd. that is precisely why i remembred. 

but anyway, i just to the deletion by hand. once a month or so.. why else have a big hdd?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wyrickre

Here's the solution I use...  it's a perl script that attempts to only keep the latest version of a package's source in the distfiles directory.  I call it cleandistfiles.pl

```

#!/usr/bin/perl

use strict;

use warnings;

my $distdir = "/usr/portage/distfiles";

chdir($distdir) or die "Cannot cd to '$distdir'";

my @files;

while(<*>)

{

    next if -d $_;

    push @files, $_;

}

@files = reverse(sort(@files));

my $hash = {};

foreach my $fname (@files)

{

    my $key = $fname;

    $key =~ s/\.zip|\.tar\.(gz|bz2)|\.t(gz|bz2)$//;

    $key =~ s/[-_ \d\.]//g;

    if(exists $hash->{$key})

    {

        print "deleting $fname";

        if(unlink($fname))

        {

            print "\n";

        }

        else

        {

            print " - cannot delete!\n";

        }

    }

    else

    {

        $hash->{$key} = $fname;

    }

}

```

----------

## Ari Rahikkala

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3011

----------

## holmis

Hey, I did this

```
rm /usr/portage/distfiles/* && rm -r /var/tmp/portage/*
```

stuff.

But I am still left with over 4Gb occupied disk space!

In addition to the Gentoo system, I have installed xfree, kde and alsa and that did not require 4Gb on RedHat (rather below 3Gb with Gimp, KOffice and much more).

What have I missed?

/to-be-out-of-space

----------

## tukem

One reason for having 4GB instead of 3GB is that you have a lot of libraries laying around that you wouldn't need in redhat. The number of installed kernel sources is also worth checking. I have 4 kernel versions in /usr/src and it takes 650MB.

----------

## krustofan

 *holmis wrote:*   

> Hey, I did this
> 
> ```
> rm /usr/portage/distfiles/* && rm -r /var/tmp/portage/*
> ```
> ...

 

I have a similar problem. I've deleted the files of /usr/portage/distfiles and /var/tmp/portage/* and i think i've deleted about 1,5 Gb. However, when i do a "df" in the /dev/ROOT partition the used space is 100% (3,1 GB)... What's happening to me? It's really strange, because I'm downloading just now the OpenOffice and everything's ok, there's no any problem about disk space..... 

Another thing... Is there a really good disk partition manager for Linux? I mean, something like Partition Magic or similar...

Thanks.

----------

## Scottaroo

 *krustofan wrote:*   

>  *holmis wrote:*   Hey, I did this
> 
> ```
> rm /usr/portage/distfiles/* && rm -r /var/tmp/portage/*
> ```
> ...

 

Greetings:

Not only is the OO source 135MB, but the build process sucks up disk space like nobody's business.  My first attempt to build OO failed because I ran out of disk space.  The build required 1.5GB of free disk space before it would build without filling up the disk and failing.  Hope you have plenty of space!

----------

## holmis

Well,,,, I realised that I may have made a mistake. I could perhaps have mistaken another disk with my root partition.   :Embarassed: 

After emerging OO I was surprised to see I was left with only slightly above 2 GB occupied disk space (instead of 4 as when I started the emerge). This seems unlikely and my other disk is still occupied to something like 4.1 GB and there haven't been many changes on that.

I will never know how it really was, but I believe it was a mistake. Glad I'm not an admin somewhere right now.   :Wink: 

----------

## pjp

Can I remove /usr/portage/packages/All tbz2 files?

 */etc/make.conf wrote:*   

> the location of binary packages that you can have created
> 
> #     with '--buildpkg' or '-b' while emerging a package. This can get
> 
> #     upto several hundred megs, or even a few gigs.

  *man emerge wrote:*   

> --buildpkg (-b)
> 
>               Tells emerge to build binary packages for all ebuilds  processed
> 
>               in  addition to actually merging the packages.  Useful for main-
> ...

 So, the tbz2 files allow you to more quickly reinstall from a binary package you've already compiled.  They can certainly be removed, but can also be helpful.  See this post in Cleaning out stale distfiles for one way to keep some binaries, while removing duplicates.  I think the same thread has other ways of doing the same.

----------

## helmers

Guess I'm just spoiled, I've got 3 120GB HD's, and I don't really care about the size of my distfiles dir.   :Rolling Eyes: 

But what I don't like very much is that portage doesn't clean up the /var/tmp/portage/* directory on its own.

Is is safe to remove everything inside /var/tmp and /tmp? If so, I'd like to add it to my /etc/conf.d/local.stop.   :Wink: 

----------

## bludger

This script did not work perfectly for me, in that it deleted the X430src-1.tgz - X430src-4.tgz files (it left the fifth file though).  This means that if I wanted to recompile X, I would have to download everything again.  

Rather than just compare the filenames in this directory, the script should really delete source files not owned by any installed packages.  Ideally this should be integrated into the emerge or some other portage command.

----------

## angill

 *pjp wrote:*   

> stuff again if you reinstall it.  
> 
> I emerge using -b so I have the binaries available.  If I run out of diskspace, I'll just start backing 
> 
> up that directory to a CD.

 

Does this work?? using the -b flag and then when you go to emerge on a rebuild it doesn't have to compile? just installs??

----------

## mihochan

This might be useful https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=88832&highlight=

----------

## X

I use something like this to get rid of stuff in distfiles or /tmp or wherever

```
find /usr/portage/distfiles -atime +30 -type f -exec rm {} \;
```

It checks the last time each file in /usr/portage/distfiles was accessed, and if it was longer than 30 days ago, it removes it.

Sometime I'll try a command like that on / with an atime of around a year, just to see if my system still works afterwards.

----------

## kitano

 *X wrote:*   

> I use something like this to get rid of stuff in distfiles or /tmp or wherever
> 
> ```
> find /usr/portage/distfiles -atime +30 -type f -exec rm {} \;
> ```
> ...

 

yeah, do it, i'm pretty courious about the result. *g*

you gonna be losing files that you care about, i guess.

hmm, *lol* maybe i can hack your box just shortly before and set the sytem time  one year to the future *evilishgrin*

maybe a complete backup is recommended before starting ...  :Wink: 

----------

## smith

 *Kosmo wrote:*   

> I thought it was more difficult to code, but this seems to work. 
> 
> I have put this script in /etc/cron.daily, you may want to put it in weekly or something, hourly seems overkill to me 
> 
> Comments are welcome
> ...

 

I am not familiar with scripts cron etc.. How do I save the file?  I tried nano /etc/cron.daily/cleanfiles     then I pasted your code in and hit save and exit.. will that actually work?

or is there something else I must do??

----------

## matbintang

 *X wrote:*   

> I use something like this to get rid of stuff in distfiles or /tmp or wherever
> 
> ```
> find /usr/portage/distfiles -atime +30 -type f -exec rm {} \;
> ```
> ...

 

I tried that to clean out some stale files that I always create on my SUN workstation at work. However I realised that the script will only work once becuase after passing over the files the "last access time" changes to the current time and date. However I could be worng....

----------

## Stu_28

You could just use the mtime, unless you are touching those files after you install, that should be good enough.  Also, tmpreaper is a nice replacement for the find method on a multi-user box (it's a little more resistant to exploits than find): 

```

/usr/sbin/tmpreaper 30d --mtime --force /usr/portage/distfiles

```

----------

## deadhead

I installed MySQL for the first time with Gentoo on a development server with plenty of diskspace. Developed a PHP application that used it with no problems. After I put this application on another machine and into production environment for about a month, I noticed that 1/4 the drivespace was gone. Panic, deep breath.

It seems that the default configuration of MySQL that gentoo installed had logging of all queries turned on. Whatever handles rotating logfiles was not configured to handle this log. As a matter of fact IIRC, the log file was in a weird place as well. I found the setting in my.cnf and deleted the 4G file. Whew! MySQL ebuild seems to have changed to a more sane default config now.

----------

## gava77

Does anyone know if there is a forum or other location where the installed size of programmes are stated. I am a low grade system user and have only left 250 Mb of free space at the moment, so for me space management is very important.

I'd like, for instance, to install MySQL, PHP and Apache but I do not know if I have enough space. I also searched for a function in emerge to gather the size of an ebuild after compiling, but obviously there is no one.

Do some more advanced users have tips for me?

Thank's for answering!

----------

## neuronal

Hi

Some months ago I've made another simple bash-script to free space. It's very simple. You can found here with some explanations (in spanish).

Greetings!

----------

## mlsfit138

 *Naan Yaar wrote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage also gets filled up if you abort ebuilds.  I killed a mozilla build and it left 14M worth of stuff in that dir alone!
> 
>  *puddpunk wrote:*   when i noticed that my /usr partition was filling up rather quickly, i got to thinking: Even redhat didnt use up that much space...
> 
> So i sniffed around, then I found the directory /usr/portage/distfiles full with OVER 1Gb OF FILES!!!
> ...

 

I might get flamed because this seems like such a no-brainer, but I'm pretty sure that cleaning out  /var/tmp/portage during an emerge would be bad!

----------

## franoculator

 *pjp wrote:*   

> Good idea, then it can be put into a cron job.

 

I did that once.  Then, the cron-job ran while I was unpacking a rather large packing, and the emerge failed.  I don't imagine that it's likely to do that very often, but it may be a concern for some.

----------

## latz-twn

For me adding in the make.conf 

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

worked fine

----------

## dkaplowitz

I tried this, but now when I do an 

```
emerge -uDp world
```

 it basically says everything is up to date, even though I know it's not. I've done an emerge sync too. 

Is there a command I can run to let emerge know what's on my system?

Thanks,

Dave

----------

## madCoder|GN

For those of you who may have a cvs-src directory under distfiles/, the shell script on the first page will likely not work for you.  Try this instead:

```

#!/bin/sh

 

# Directory to check

dir=/usr/portage/distfiles/

 

# Maximum size directory should be in kilobytes

# DONT SET THIS TOO LOW

maxsize=200000

 

#-------------------------------------------------------

 

size=`du -s $dir | cut -f 1`

cd $dir

 

while [ "$size" -gt "$maxsize" ]

do

 

        DELFILE=`ls --time=access --sort=time $dir | tail -1`

        echo "Deleting ${DELFILE}..."

        rm -R ${DELFILE}

        size=`du -s $dir | cut -f 1`

 

done

```

the -s argument gets the size of the directory parent, and prevents printing any subdirectories, ie:

```
# du /usr/portage/distfiles/

1       /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src

196274  /usr/portage/distfiles
```

```
# du -s /usr/portage/distfiles/

196274  /usr/portage/distfiles
```

[/code]

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *dkaplowitz wrote:*   

> I tried this, but now when I do an 
> 
> ```
> emerge -uDp world
> ```
> ...

 

 *ralph wrote:*   

> regenworld

 

----------

## zfc-tinkerer

One caution here:

If your networking uses a separate package you emerge, then you don't want to clean the version you're using out of distfiles, or else when you recompile your kernel, you won't have a network module, and you can't emerge it because you can't get to the network!     :Embarassed: 

I found this out the hard way by having to use the boot disk to get the NforceNet module reinstalled on my machine.  If you do delete it in cleaning this directory out it's not a big deal, just run emerge -f <name of your module>

----------

## rickj

As well as all the above, the subdirectories under /var/cache/edb/dep slowly fill with obsolete junk related to old versions of packages. This directory can reach 100M on a system that has been updated many times. I'm not sure what creates it. Is it safe to delete the lot, and how would it be re-generated?

----------

## pjp

Pretty sure you don't want to mess with that directory.  See this thread, and ciaranm's comments in particular.

Also, to keep this thread streamlined, I cleaned out some unnecessary posts.

EDIT:  Fixed link.

----------

## rickj

Thanks pjp, but you may have your link wrong - it doesn't seem relevant, and there's no post by ciaranm

----------

## pjp

Fixed the link.  The last digit of the thread # didn't get pasted.

----------

## rickj

So this is the portage cache which takes so long to update after an emerge sync? It still seems to be full of outdated cruft - any way to prune it?

----------

## pjp

Not sure.  Might be a thread on it already.  If not, I'm sure its worthy of its own.  I'll also add it to the FAQ entry for disk space (I recently updated it with info from this thread).

----------

## rickj

I've looked at every disk space thread I could find, and saw no mention of this directory. Possibly portage emerge sync with AUTOCLEAN enabled might be enhanced to delete entries for which there is no corresponding file in /usr/portage/distfiles?

----------

## rickj

The good news is:

```

triffid edb # du -s dep

65M     dep

triffid edb # mv dep old_65M_dep

triffid edb # emerge sync

>>> /var/cache/edb/dep doesn't exist, creating it...

```

So if you delete the cache, portage will build you a nice sparkling new one on the next sync.

The bad news is:

```

>>> Updating Portage cache...  ...done!

triffid edb # du -s dep

66M     dep

```

It is no smaller. So perhaps the portage team actually know what they are about, and all that apparent cruft is needed. Oh, well, it looked good while it lasted!

----------

## pjp

This looks like one way to regenerate it.

----------

## rickj

kerframil has a great script for crufting out /usr/portage/distfiles at:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3011

----------

## pjp

Yes, its mentioned on page 1.

----------

## runlevel0

My solution on my home network (3 boxes right now) was to centralize portage on one machine and exporting it via NFS to the other two...

Just mount the exports in it's directory or tell portage where to find them:

in /etc/make.conf :

PORTDIR="/path/to/portage"

DISTDIR="/path/to/portage/distfiles"

and remember to change the make.default link to the new one...

----------

## Gruntboy50

Great post.  I was scratching my head why i was using way over 6 gigs.  cleaning out the distfiles and the var folder really freed up diskspace.  About 4 gigs worth!  a few failed attempts at compiling open office and updating KDE did it for me.  not to mention i cant help but wonder not having AUTOCLEAN="yes" contributed to my disk bloat.  Thanks for the info.  freed up lots of space

----------

## Lucius_Agrippa

http://www.marzocca.net/linux/baobab.html

----------

## glober

Strangely, I don't see any mention of this anywhere in the Forums, but I just reclaimed 2.5GB of space on my hard drive from deleteting files in a hidden Trash directory in the user directory: .local/share/Trash . The way I found out about it was using Kdirstat. And you probably say, Duh empty out your trash once in a while, but the thing is I have things set up to be deleted directly and not go to trash when I delete, so I never thought to look in the Trash, and yet there were all these files.  So If you are running low on disk space or you delete files and df -h does not report any noticable improvement in space, check your Trash bin or .local/share/Trash . 

Cheers

----------

## clintpatty

 *glober wrote:*   

> 2.5GB of space on my hard drive from deleteting files in a hidden Trash directory in the user directory: .local/share/Trash . 

 

I do not have this folder.  I think perhaps it is only on the more bloated desktop environments.

----------

## glober

 *clintpatty wrote:*   

>  *glober wrote:*   2.5GB of space on my hard drive from deleteting files in a hidden Trash directory in the user directory: .local/share/Trash .  
> 
> I do not have this folder.  I think perhaps it is only on the more bloated desktop environments.

 

KDE it is. It looks like this particular Trash location is related to Konqueror. I didn't see the stuff in there in Gnome trash.

----------

## enderandrew

One of my craptops only has 10 gigs of space.  I know about autoclean /var/tmp/portage and /usr/portage/distfiles - however are there other folders I should be checking or cleaning out from time to time?

----------

## shazam75

 *Kosmo wrote:*   

> I thought it was more difficult to code, but this seems to work. 
> 
> I have put this script in /etc/cron.daily, you may want to put it in weekly or something, hourly seems overkill to me 
> 
> Comments are welcome
> ...

 

Thanks for this   :Very Happy: 

----------

## swann25

Hello...I know this problem was discussed several times but please be indulgent to me  :Smile: 

I had 2.1 Gb free space on my disk. 

I've ran "emerge world", got an error, re-emerged cairo with a flag reseted, revdep-rebuild and then "emerge --resume";

everything worked fine but now I have only 768 Mb free space.

With emerge world I've re-installed gtk, xine and amarok.

I have deleted /var/tmp/portage, /usr/portage/distfiles...now I have only 862 Mb.

Now :

du -sh  /var/tmp/ccache/

893M    /var/tmp/ccache/

du -sh /usr/portage

623M    /usr/portage

is it ok if i delete /var/tmp/ccache?

what files should I look at?

Thank you.

----------

## synss

 *swann25 wrote:*   

> Hello...I know this problem was discussed several times but please be indulgent to me 
> 
> I had 2.1 Gb free space on my disk. 
> 
> I've ran "emerge world", got an error, re-emerged cairo with a flag reseted, revdep-rebuild and then "emerge --resume";
> ...

 

You would have had a better visibility in a new thread. Anyway, you can delete /var/tmp/ccache and even disable it or allow it lesser space (in /etc/make.conf) You may even try my "compress the portage tree thing" (check the link in the signature) to claim space in /usr/portage (but do not just get rid of /usr/portage, you would just either break your gentoo or download the full tree again next time you sync)

----------

